# Single Coil RDA



## robvd (10/8/21)

Hi Guys

I am desperately looking for a single coil RDA.

Any suggestions on a single coil RDA that is actually available in SA?


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (10/8/21)

Hi i would go for either, from @Sir Vape 
Got both and enjoying them 

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rdas-aka-drippers/products/digiflavor-drop-solo-rda-v1-5

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rdas-aka-drippers/products/requiem-22mm-bf-rda

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/8/21)

Tauren Solo RDA is also a good option:

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/thunderhead-creations-tauren-solo-rda-atomizer/

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruwaid (10/8/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Tauren Solo RDA is also a good option:
> 
> https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/thunderhead-creations-tauren-solo-rda-atomizer/


Does this rda give somewhat of a restricted DL vape bud @DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (10/8/21)

I can second this, I run mine on the Furyan and it kicks ass

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/8/21)

Ruwaid said:


> Does this rda give somewhat of a restricted DL vape bud @DarthBranMuffin



Yes, yes it does. A very nice flavorful RDL! For a 24mm single coiler it has ample space for juice, easy to build and wick too.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## robvd (10/8/21)

Thanks so much for the replies! I found a rainbow Wotofo Recurve online for R150 brand new.. could not pass on that deal, so let's see how it is, from the reviews online it seems like a great single coil rda.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (10/8/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Yes, yes it does. A very nice flavorful RDL! For a 24mm single coiler it has ample space for juice, easy to build and wick too.


Hide yours when I come visit again

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

